# General Eye Pod



## Gryphon Plumber (Jun 3, 2012)

Are the General Eye Pod sewer camera any good? We need a sewer camera BAD!! I know not to get anything like south coast. I also know Ridgid is sure thing, and have used them, but they are hard to come by for under 10K. I love my General Speed Rooter, always found General to be damn good. I just want to be sure.


----------

